# 
!        .

----------


## freakpower

http://www.garant.ru/prime/20070118/12051494.htm

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/bank10.htm

----------


## Vampess

> .


   - ,          ,     ,      -3-09/778@ (    *mvf* ).

*freakpower*   ,     **,   .

----------


## jna



----------

!!!     ...  ))

----------


## Vampess

-3-09/778@  .
        17  2008 . N -3-09/11@ (  -     *mvf*).

----------

17  2008 . N -3-09/11@  .   
 21  2009 . N -7-6/252@   14.06.2009

----------


## SvetaKartinka

!!!!! :Dezl:   :Big Grin:

----------


## SvetaKartinka

:Frown:

----------


## SvetaKartinka

2.  -      ,   1  ,           ,    :

1)       ( ) -        ()  .        ,     ;

----------


## .

7

----------

!

----------

> !        .

----------


## tinkaer

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/bank10.htm

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/151774/

----------

,    7  .     ...

----------


## .

?   .     ,      :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

5 ...   40        !  :Big Grin:

----------

2010   ,      ( )        ?!
  ,  !

----------


## mvf

> 


 -? -86   .       " ".

----------

24  2009 . N 212- "       ,     ,           " 
 28.    
 3
    -     -  ,
     !

----------

?

----------


## .

,

----------


## APB

-    .      ()      .

. 28 "3.    -      ,   2  ,               ,    :
1)   ()           ()  .              ,     "
 4.   ,     ( 212-)
6. ,  ,    ,       .      ,            ()   ."

----------


## morozkova

, !              ,     ...        ..     ..   ?        ?      ( 01.01.10)?

----------


## BorisG

> 


 .



> ..     ..


       , ,    .  :Wink: 




> ?


 .

----------


## morozkova

> 


      ?!

----------


## .

.    ,     .

----------

:  ,   (   , ,    )      .....         ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,

----------

:


,  .

             (. 1 . 2 . 23  ).

          .     ,        .     1.12     24  2004 .  266-.           .

              ,         .             (. 1 . 2 . 23  ).    -09-1         21  2009 .  -7-6/252.

!

  ( )                5000 . (. 1 . 118  ).

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/bank10.htm


    ,    .     . !!!!!

----------


## Wellia

,     .     ( )        ?

----------


## 777

-   http://www.klerk.ru/doc/151774/
  ,      ,    ,   2- ,    ,   ?

----------

"" ,   1,2,3

----------

,             .      ?            2010 .,    2008-2009 .?

----------


## Wellia

> ,             .      ?            2010 .,    2008-2009 .?


,     , ..    .

----------

21-  24.07.2009 
 28.    ....

----------


## NightWalker

, ,           ?     ,        (((

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/pfr28.htm

----------

,      ? 
 2006            ,  .  2009        ,       - ,        ""      .   ,                 .   ,      .   24  2009 .   ,  29      ,         ,       ,     -???         ,        .       ,  ,        (    ),     ,        ,    ,              .       ,            ?         ,     ,   ,       ?  ,       .     ,        .

----------


## Galereya

> , ,           ?     ,        (((


       7 ,    .       ?)

----------


## 777

mvf.    ,     ?

----------


## mvf



----------


## 777

,     ,    .    .

----------


## .



----------


## zaika

,   ,     ,     /??

----------


## Demin

*zaika*,

----------


## zaika

???

----------


## Wellia

1000 - 2000 .

----------


## .

5000  ,      1000-2000

----------


## zaika

, !

----------


## Eliska

- ,    , , !

----------

,          ?
  ,    ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## bdspb

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

, ,   ,  /     .      /  ?      (         ?)

 .

----------


## .

.      .

----------

.

  "   ()             "  : "   "  ,  ?       ?

----------


## .

,      .        .

----------

.

----------

10          "2".     "1"  .    ,      . ,     "1"  .  2009      "1" ,     "2" .     "1", ,     "1" .    ,  10                . 
  -      "2". ,            .        "1".          -  -???

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nadine Klime

.    :
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_voron/admstrvz/9708.html

      .

----------


## .

*Nadine Klime*,       ,   ?

----------


## Nadine Klime

,     ,        .       .       .     - .     .

----------


## .

*Nadine Klime*,            .
  ?   ,  .         .     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nadine Klime

,       :Smilie:

----------


## Nadine Klime

,  ,                 . ,  .

----------


## .

*Nadine Klime*,     .     .   ,     .     ,    .

----------


## Nadine Klime

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172565/
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172564/

  .    .         ,      :Smilie: 

  ,    ""     .  ,    .          .   .

----------


## .

.    ?

----------


## Nadine Klime

:Smilie:     ,       .

----------


## Nadine Klime

,   ...    .      /  ?  ,        ?    ,     ....

----------


## .

,       ?       ?

----------

,   .  ,            "2"        "1"?

----------


## Nadine Klime

> ,       ?       ?


   -           "  ..."  .   .    ,   .      -      .



> 


   !     ,     ,     .

----------

> "1"  .    ,


             1.

----------

> 1.


     ,               ?

----------


## P&M

.  ,          ,     ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*P&M*,     ?   :Embarrassment:    / ,

----------

!!            .    ,            /.??

----------


## .



----------

!

,    ,    ,   (  , .. .-  )     ,   ?

 !

----------

, , -    /       ????
     04.06.10,      10.06.10  11.06.10???
  /  ,          ,    ....
   .

----------


## 2

> , , -    /       ????
>      04.06.10,      10.06.10  11.06.10???
>   /  ,          ,    ....
>    .


          ?    ,          ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> , , -    /       ????






> 04.06.10,      10.06.10  11.06.10???


7 ** 



> /  ,          ,    ....

----------

*efreytor*
....

----------


## zunechka

/ (     ??)     ???

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## arli

.        ;       "    21.04.2009 N -7-6/252@"  ???  ,        ?      ? .

----------


## .

2 ?

----------


## arli

.
        ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## arli

,

----------


## Ptochka

,

----------

!   ,          ?    02 ,      13 .     ,      7  7  !

----------


## .

.

----------

!!!!        ,     5  ,    .

----------

-09-1,     ,   ?

----------


## .

.  -

----------

,     .?

----------

**, http://www.klerk.ru/blank/118056/

       ?

----------

!

----------

> !


   ?
  1?

----------

1

----------

> ?

----------

,

----------

-    2  (  ),      :Frown:           ?  (    )?    -   ,   ... Help...

----------


## .

.     3

----------

?  ...    ?

----------


## .

, .4.5

----------

,  . 4,5 . )))

----------


## .

/             ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

*.*, http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=15

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## nasty6.06

)         2008       .  5000.:   ?    3 ))))

----------


## .

3

----------


## Drive

,    -,      , /   ,        . ,        :Rotate:

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Drive

.

----------


## lucasa

, ,  -  ,          ,      ,    ,   ... ,  ...

   ,         ...      ?! 

           ?        ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,         ...


, . 
  ,      ,    ,        (,    40802).




> ?!


  ,   .




> ?


 **      ,        .

----------


## lucasa

*BorisG*,    ,     ,      ,     ...

   ,    ,         ...

----------

> *BorisG*,    ,     ,  ...


 !?  :Lupa:

----------


## lucasa

** ,    ,  )

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ,     , ...


 ,    ,   . 




> 


  :Wow: 
 . 
  -   .   ,    -,  .  :Wink:

----------


## lucasa

*BorisG*,     ,      ...    , -)

----------


## BorisG

> , ...


 :Wow:   .    .   ,    . 
 ,     -      ,       .     ,  -       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lucasa

*BorisG*,       ,       ,   )

    - -     ,       -     ,    ,      ,      ...

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ...   .


> -


   ?

----------


## lucasa

*efreytor*,      26.2     :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

, 23... .

----------


## lucasa

*efreytor*, ,  )

----------


## ni-kolay

> ,    -,      , /   ,        . ,


     5 . .,   . 



> 118.           
> 1.                   - 
>        .


,   ,    ,           . (. . 2    -6-24/998@  28.11.2005)  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 5 . .,   .


    -  .



> 


   "".   "/" .

----------

08.11    10.11             ..                ..   .1 . 2, . 1 . 23..         .23 . 118     ..
 . 7 . 23   :
7. ,   2  3  ,          ,              .
      ,         ,  ,      .
 , ??

----------


## .

?      7 



> ,   2  3  ,            ,          .

----------

.         . 17  2010       ,       .       ?            ,     ?

----------


## .

,   ,            30    (1120107)     - 5 000?    3 ?

----------


## efreytor

5     3     .

----------


## efreytor

> 15.25.          
> 2.      ()  ,      , -
> 
> ** ;    -       ;    -       .


  2 .

----------


## .

.   . -  :  , ,   ,     ?  ,    ?

----------


## .

,      ?  23.60.,,    ,   .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,      2 ,     30 ..


> ,      ?


          ..



> ,    ?


 ... 2     .          .

----------

!        .

----------


## .

,

----------

!   ()   .                 ?     ?       1- ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,    ?   .     ,      3 .

----------


## .

.     ,    .

----------

,        ,          .      (-09-41  21.04.2009), ,     :Frown:   7   .  ? (    ,       )

----------


## .

**,  .   ,     .  -  7  .

----------



----------

-    1120107.     . -      ??

----------

**,    ?

----------

. ,      .( ).     .

----------


## .

.    ,    ,      .
 756

----------


## NastasiaD

> !   ()   .                 ?     ?       1- ?





> .


   :
         ?

 .

----------


## Kei99

, -    ?

----------


## Kei99

-        ,     (   )?

----------

> -        ,


  - 
 - 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=323929

----------


## Selar

.    ,  -,  :Embarrassment: 



> ,    -,      , /   ,        . ,


 http://www.pfrf.ru/index.php?chapter...do=view_single
  ,    
,    -

----------

> ,


     ?
       . 46.1 212-
** ** 
    . 3, . 28   


**  ,   , **
"     ..." ** 


*     ,        :Smilie: 
  -

----------


## vpix

!         .           .      ,     . .                      .        . ?     .        .

----------


## Tasha2009

!    .    .       ,           .          ?        ,   ?             2- ? .

----------


## .

> ?


 
   ,    .    ?

----------


## Demin

,    ,    .
       377-,     06/11/2012 .
   311-         / ,    /  .
   !

----------


## Tasha2009

7    ?    ,    .      ,  7 ,      7 ....

----------


## mvf

.    .

----------


## .

212-,       :Smilie:

----------


## Eliaskuz

.      ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## serdgo

.       .         ,       ,  . ....           /   .  ,  , ,            ,            ?  ,               5 .   ,  ,   ,  .

----------

